# Checkbox  abfragen



## blitz (19. Mrz 2006)

Hallo,

ich mache gerade eine Umschulung zum Fachinformatiker und benötige hilfe für ein Java-Projekt.
Dieses wird eigentlich in der Gruppe erstellt, da ich aber derzeit Krank bin muss ich versuchen dieses allein hinzubekommen.

Ich möchte eine Checkbox innerhalb einer Checkboxgruppe abfragen , hier soll herausgelesen werden ob eine bestimmte Box auf true steht.

Hier ein Code ausschnitt:


```
public Sozial_Haupt(){
super("Berechnung der Sozialabgaben");
// Hintergrundfarbe
getContentPane().setBackground(Color.CYAN);

setLayout(null);

// Überschrift
lText= new JLabel("Berechnung der Sozialabgaben vom Bruttolohn! ");
lText.setBounds(10,10,280,10);
getContentPane().add(lText);

// Abfrage Kinder
lText2= new JLabel("Haben Sie Kinder? ");
lText2.setBounds(10,35,150,10);
getContentPane().add(lText2);

// Checkbox zur Abfrage ob Kinder da sind
CheckboxGroup cb = new CheckboxGroup();


Checkbox c1 = new Checkbox("Ja",cb,true);
c1.setBounds(10,50,50,10);
c1.addComponentListener((ComponentListener) this);
getContentPane().add(c1);
add(c1);

Checkbox c2;
c2 = new Checkbox("Nein",cb,false);
c2.setBounds(10,75,50,10);
getContentPane().add(c2);

:
:
public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e){

// Strings für die Berechnung der Versicherungsbeträge
String br;
String kv;
String pv;
String rv;
String av;

br = Brutto.getText();
double brutto = Double.parseDouble(br);
kv = krank_v.getText();
double krank_v = Double.parseDouble(kv);
pv = privat_v.getText();
rv = renten_v.getText();
av = arbeit_v.getText();

// Abfrage für zu hohen BruttoLohn >10.000,- Euro

{
if (brutto>10000)
lText10.setText ("Ihr Bruttolohn ist ist mit mehr als "+ brutto + "€, Die Berechnung ist auf 10.000,- € begrenzt");
}
if (cb1== true )

......
```
Also aus der Checkboxgruppe cb ob cb1 gesetzt ist.

für eine schnelle Hilfe wäre ich dankbar


----------



## L-ectron-X (19. Mrz 2006)

Unter AWT ginge das wohl mit:

```
if(cb.getSelectedCheckbox() == c1)
```

Aber so wie es aussieht schreibst du eine Applikation mit Swing?
Da müsste das anders aussehen.

BTW: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=5113


----------



## blitz (19. Mrz 2006)

Ja, das wird in swing geschrieben....

und wie muss es dann aussehen??????


----------



## Roar (19. Mrz 2006)

blitz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ja, das wird in swing geschrieben....


 warum verwendest du dann Checkbox und CheckboxGroup ???:L


----------



## blitz (19. Mrz 2006)

Weil ich hierfür keine andere Lösung gefunden habe, wenn Du eine Parat hast nur zu... 

Leider habe ich wegen meiner Erkrankung eine Menge unterichtsstunden verpasst... :-(

Also ich brauch für ne Frage Alter 23 Ja/nein  und zwei weitere Abfragen  auch Jeweils mit ja/nein eine Lösung wo ich die ergebnisse in actionPerformed (ActionEvent e) weiter verarbeiten kann, so sind die Vorgaben...


----------



## L-ectron-X (19. Mrz 2006)

Vielleicht hilft's:

```
import javax.swing.*;
import java.awt.event.*;

public class MyFrame extends JFrame {
  private JCheckBox cb1, cb2;
  private ButtonGroup group;
  private JPanel panel;
  
  public MyFrame(String title) {
    super(title);
    setSize(250, 100);
    setLocationRelativeTo(null);
    setDefaultCloseOperation(WindowConstants.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);

    group = new ButtonGroup();
    panel = new JPanel();
    cb1 = new JCheckBox("Ja");
    cb1.setSelected(true);
    cb1.addActionListener(new ActionListener() {
      public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) {
        System.out.println("Ja gewählt!");
      }
    });

    cb2 = new JCheckBox("Nein");
    cb2.addActionListener(new ActionListener() {
      public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) {
        System.out.println("Nein gewählt!");
      }
    });
    group.add(cb1);
    group.add(cb2);
    panel.add(cb1);
    panel.add(cb2);
    
    add(panel);
    
    setVisible(true);
  }
  
  public static void main(String[] args) {
    new MyFrame("JCheckBox-Test");
  }
}
```


----------



## Ralf Ueberfuhr (19. Mrz 2006)

Genau, und cb.isSelected() bringt dir die gesuchte Wahrheit, wenn du den ActionListener nicht verwenden magst.


----------

